# What's the scoop on late 70's Martins?



## Blue Apple (Feb 8, 2006)

*What's the scoop on late 70's Martins? *update**

I've been eyeing a brand new HD-28 for a while now and I was just about to pull the trigger when I noticed that the store also had a '77 D-28 in pristine condition... It seriously had to be put away for the past 30 years.

They both sounded great but the '77 sounded a little more open. After careful examination, the '77 doesn't seem to require any of the "usual repairs". The neck angle is perfect, the bridge is where it should be, intonation is great, etc.

Now I'm torn... the '77 is $1000 cheaper but the HD-28 comes with a lifetime warranty.

Any reason why I should pass on a late 70's Martin? The no trust rod thing scares me a little.
:food-smiley-004:


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

If the set up is good and you keep the guitar in a stable environment with a near constant humidity level ( aprox 35-45% ) it should never have any issues . 

Warranties have a lot of fine print and as another thread is showing us you are at the mercy of whoever does a warranty repair if you actually every qualify for one . 

The adjustable truss rod is a good feature to have , it certainly allows you to compansate for changes in the guitar but as I mention above , those are generally due to changes in humidity . If the guitar is 32 years old now and the neck and action are good and to your liking then it's unlikely you should have any problems .


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Buy the one you like the most, unless it will make you feel uneasy over the long haul. The warranty or the $1000 shouldn't sway you one way or the other, but if it does listen to your gut. It is never wrong.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

I'd buy the new one. I'll be very surprised if 70's Martins ever do more than keep pace with inflation. Mid 60's on the other hand were different guitars, and some of the new ones are quite remarkable. The new one is likely to improve much more than the older one and prove to be a better guitar in the future. An adjustable truss rod is a nice feature.

But, as has been said. "buy the one that speaks to you!"

But you did ask for opinions.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

The dealer you refer to is not an authorised Martin dealer and most of his used inventory is overpriced.

If you want new go elsewhere.


----------



## Blue Apple (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks for the replies guys... I'll go back and try them out again on Monday. I'll let you know what happens. 

Rollingdam, thanks for the heads up... The price on the used stuff seems reasonable. I'll look around anyway.


----------



## Big White Tele (Feb 10, 2007)

Ive got 5 Martins, including a 77 HD28, thats beat to hell, But its the best sounding D that I own. I bought in San Francisco 5 years ago cheap, and it had a hard life. It hasnt change in any way. Its stable, and plays and sounds awsome.


----------



## Big White Tele (Feb 10, 2007)

Blue Apple said:


> Any reason why I should pass on a late 70's Martin? The no trust rod thing scares me a little.
> :food-smiley-004:


The old Martins actually do have truss rods, just not adjustable like the newer ones.


----------



## Blue Apple (Feb 8, 2006)

Big White Tele said:


> The old Martins actually do have truss rods, just not adjustable like the newer ones.


That makes a little more sense... Thanks! :smile:


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

$1K less for the 1977 is something to think about plus with the condition it is in chances are the value will now start to go up as it ages or it at the very least will remain at the price you paid for it . on the other hand the new one will drop greatly in value as soon as it leaves the store .


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

*1979 Martin D35 'Relic" alert*

At the Arts in Newmarket. Close your eyes and trust your ears on this one. Around $2Gs


----------



## Blue Apple (Feb 8, 2006)

Well, it's a done deal. I ended up picking up... drum roll please... 

The HD-28!

Yes, the '77 sounded slightly (and I mean slightly) better but I figured the new guitar will most likely sound even better as it opens up over the years.

Thanks for all the advice guys. :smile:


----------

